# What kind of bow is this?



## Brad Whitfield (Feb 18, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what make and model, approx age, this bow is and what it might be worth. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Doing this for a friend who is interested in selling it but does not know anything about it.

Thanks Brad


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a Jennings S-Handle from the mid 70's. Have no idea what they're worth but I have 5 of them.


----------

